# Better options to increase hotspot data..?



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

I bought into a Mobile Share 9GBs data plan for 70$..hotspot plus cell..with fees taxes etc it will be around 95$.
The 9gb is going fast..over half in one week..after it runs out the download speed goes to 128kbps..barely open some links..

The cheapest unlimited plan that goes to 30gbps is 85$ base plus 40$ for the unlimited particpant plan plus taxes..around 150$..
And it has a 30 gbps hotspot limit...which would be nice...But its still to pricey...I have another week, free status on a 2 week
'cancel without penalty' rule...

Any better plans with hotspots at 30 - 50 gbps?

Thanks..


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't think there is any plan out there with the high gigabits you're looking for. Verizon did have one with a much higher use level but I don't know if it still exists. It would also be higher cost than what you're wanting to pay. 

Does share mean you're sharing that data plan with others? Might be time to have a talk with whoever is eating up all that data if you want to keep costs contained.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

RobertDane said:


> Any better plans with hotspots at 30 - 50 gbps?


I think you mean Gb/month not per second.

There are devices that act as a hotspot for several devices at once. I was getting 25 Mb/s speeds with such a device from the at&t cell network. Look at this link.

https://www.whistleout.com/CellPhones/Carriers/ATT


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If your carrier allows "tethering" you don't need a separate device to use as a "hot spot". 
Most iPhones and Androids have that feature built in.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I have a 1 gig limit using my phone as a hot spot.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Robert, you might check to see if you have any wireless ISPs (WISP) in your area. For instance https://mimosa.co/case-studies/kansas They use point to point wireless transmission solutions usually in the 2.5ghz range. These have very good range and I would think in Kansas as flat as you guys are that a local water tower (they usually lease antenna space on spots like that) would have great range. Basically they'd mount a directional antenna on your house to point to their closest node.

Note: this is not satellite and has none of the issues (other than maybe rain) associated with satellite. The services have very low latency and are comparable to other cable or phone line solutions.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Visible. Do your research. Can join a group and I think it's as cheap as $20/month. One place you can get some info is here (RVrs): https://www.cheaprvliving.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?fid=14


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

I've been driving the at&t agents nuts with my mispronouncing of terms...My plan tops out at 9g of data (not 9gbps..sorry).
And it goes fast...At&t has some unlimited plans but they are pricey...Here is one I'm considering...

AT&T Unlimited StarterSM Plan;
Monthly cost $70.0/month, not including fees, txs...probably another 40$ at least for 'unlimited planned participant"

Then there is a divice for this you can buy...strictly for the internet...not sure how the deal works for it..still researching.
Thanks for the replys..
https://www.att.com/internet/internet-services/?source=IC2Y0H0000000000L&wtExtndSource=internet-s


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Your link doesn't really say what it is they're offering. 

Are these prices you're quoting a fixed service, like over fiber optic or cable? Or are they still cell type service?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Is this what you're thinking about? On AT&T Unlimited Extra, you will get all the benefits of Starter, plus 15 gigabytes (GB) of mobile hotspot data per line for $40 per line on 4 lines.

If it is that's a total of 160$ total for the four lines if I'm reading that right. And you're still stuck with 15 BG's on each device, after that it's throttled.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

RobertDane said:


> AT&T Unlimited StarterSM Plan;
> Monthly cost $70.0/month, not including fees, txs


Ouch! I got in for $20/month (unlimited). I bought two. I'm still paying $20 each.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Nevada said:


> Ouch! I got in for $20/month (unlimited). I bought two. I'm still paying $20 each.


Whatever you do, don't make any changes. You're in the catbird seat right now. 

And you're probably true unlimited. Now the definition for unlimited is 15 gbs.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

robin416 said:


> Whatever you do, don't make any changes. You're in the catbird seat right now.
> 
> And you're probably true unlimited. Now the definition for unlimited is 15 gbs.


Yes, I've had months with 40GB of usage and no slowing. I don't want to miss a payment, that's for sure.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Ok, I bit the bullet and went with the 
*AT&T UNLIMITED ELITE*

85$/month...30gb topout...
Thx for the help...


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

Anyone tried signal boosters?


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

We have metro by tmobile. Got a great deal a few years ago i dont know if they still have it. We get 15g per line per month of mobile hotspot. Our phones are the hotspot.

If you are trying to extend your home wifi via router you can get an extender at most home improvement stores. They plug into an outlet and amplify your signal. We did that to get wifi in the barn. Cost about $40.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

We get unlimited 4g data on our phones with no throttling that ive ever seen. The 15 g hotspot per line is in addition to our regular data. We pay $120 for 4 lines. It also includes google one and amazon prime. 

We pay $50.for home internet.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mobile hotspot is not you phones data ....just to clear this up as some of these posts are confusing. Mobile hotspot just means data you can use to share with other devices. It is not the limit of your phones data.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

dmm1976 said:


> Mobile hotspot is not you phones data ....just to clear this up as some of these posts are confusing. Mobile hotspot just means data you can use to share with other devices. It is not the limit of your phones data.


Yeah, that confused me for awhile trying to deal with the at&t agent that was setting up the account..


----------

